
Chernobyl's Heritage: The Zone (Documentary) [video] - mimixco
https://youtube.com/watch?v=ziOusobGDVQ
======
mimixco
This outstanding film documents nearly every aspect of life in and around
Chernobyl both before, during, and after the disaster. It contains many facts
and viewpoints I had never seen elsewhere, both negative and positive. The
story of the "replacement town" is particularly interesting and probably not
widely known outside Ukraine.

Worth a view!

